# Type 1



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello,

I promised to post some more pictures of some of the type 1`s i have after a request from Bertrand.

The one i was wearing yesterday,i believe to be a military one,it is 15 jewel 1941 and was made at christapol it has its Original dial,as have all the watches pictured,which is quite unusual as there are so many with repainted dials,and as you can see in the last picture the original dials can deteriorate quite badly,the hands on the watch are not original either.

Some of the movements have markings of the 1st Moscow Watch Factory[Poljot] Some are unmarked[Christapol].One of the movements,is quite rare it just has factory 53 printed on,it is 15 jewel 1941,this factory was moved from Christapol due to the the conditions at that time in the war.

I have recently had a bit of a sell up to try to get my collection into some sort of order,and to make a purchase unconected to watches.I still have about 40 watches mostly Russian,most of which i shall be keeping as they are favourite in some way.

All the watches are excellent time keepers,i seem to wear them more and more,must be age/ eyesight.











Regards,

Russ


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

Thaks Russ for the pics and detailed informations.

It seems the dial of the first one is engraved with a number. Do yu know why?

Thks again,

Bertrand


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Bertrand,

I have a couple with the indented numbers on the dial,and i am not sure what the numbers signify.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Watches with the seconds at the 9 position are my favorites.

Great selection you have shown here.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Many Thanks Alexus.

Regards,

Russ


----------

